# This Is My Last Post Ever. Im Done



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, Im not posting anymore threads cause im sick of getting bitched at. Im buying piranhas for a 55gal no matter what people say. The ? is what kind and how many. I pretty muched narrowed it down to caribe and red bellys. I will be buying them as small juveniles, i may upgrade in about 6 years when im out of college maybe a bit sooner. I really do want to upgrade at all. I cant get any bigger tank than 55 gal. The pet store says get about 7 juveniles and see how many you end up with. I really would like to end with 1-2 caribe and 1 red belly. Or do you think its not worth about 100 bucks for the caribe from aquascape? If you have anyother advice about what species besides sanchezi please say. If You don't have any information for me please dont respond saying its impossible to hold 3 piranha in a 55 gal beacuse i see them all over the pet store has 3 adults in a 40 gal. I really enjoy this site but beings I am asking to many ?'s about the same thing (im only doing it to gather more and more info, but the same people always reply no new ppl) Im going to quit posting for a while. Thanks and I will talk with you all soon.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just buy 3 gold macs and call it a day. Don't buy any reds or cariba because they grow to fast ang get to large for a 55. If you think its fine to cram fish in a small tank because they do it at the fish store than you have a lot to learn. I dopnt know why you are trying to rush into this because you will end up unhappy and have wasted a bunch of money that you don't have to waste. I have kept a lot of Piranhas and I think you would be happiest with a few macs. They stay smaller have a lot of personality and are a really pretty fish. If you keep asking the same questions no one on this site will take you seriously and you will take a bashing. Just listen to what we say because we have already made all the mistakes and have learned from them.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Well since you don't like informed opinions of seasoned hobbyists, look for the idiots. They will gladly tell you anything you want to hear so you can live on in fantasy land. Try 17 red bellies in that 55g.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wait, your last post ever, but you'll talk with us soon?

I wouldn't overpay for Caribe if they're all going to rip each other apart or die of stunting.

I think a Brandtii would be nice for a 55g tank (and wouldn't be too much more expensive than that shoal of Caribe that would soon be a small number, anyway).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Hey, Im not posting anymore threads cause im sick of getting bitched at. *Your getting bitched at for having 11 posts with like 9 being identical thrends. We have no problem with you asking questions, but in your liek 9 thrends you just keep starting new topics and dont bother to even respond in your own topic. If you dont know how or something somebody would be glad to help* Im buying piranhas for a 55gal no matter what people say. *Were telling you honest opinions wether you like them or not. We have suggested a solo fish as it is much better suited then a shoal. You are the one that deemed sanchezi's boring yet you claim you want your fish to have optimal conditions which a pygo shoal in a 55g would not be*The ? is what kind and how many. I pretty muched narrowed it down to caribe and red bellys. *As adults they get too large if your going into it expecting you wont even have them a couple years fine, but usually when you buy a fish you should plan for it to at least become an adult* I will be buying them as small juveniles, i may upgrade in about 6 years when im out of college maybe a bit sooner. *6 years is too long. Id say 2 years max* I really do want to upgrade at all *Is there supposed to be a NOT in there? If you dont want to upgrade DONT get a shoal and get one of the serra species mentioned multiple times in your multiple different topics that you havnt even posted any responce in* . I cant get any bigger tank than 55 gal. The pet store says get about 7 juveniles and see how many you end up with. *The theory is fine, but it doesnt matter how many you start with when one adult will overstock the tank alone*
> I really would like to end with 1-2 caribe and 1 red belly. Or do you think its not worth about 100 bucks for the caribe from aquascape? *Caribe are usually more aggressive and should have a larger tank for this reason alone not even mentioning size. I wouldnt be supprised if they killed the red. As for being worth it dont forget to add about 50$ plus for shipping unless your in NJ*
> 
> If you have anyother advice about what species besides sanchezi please say *brantii, irritans, mac, spilo or exodons...* . If You don't have any information for me please dont respond saying its impossible to hold 3 piranha in a 55 gal beacuse i see them all over the pet store has 3 adults in a 40 gal. *Dont have any info or not saying what you want to hear. There are alot of variables about p's in a 40g tank (AS id put 3 p's in a 40breeder tank before a 55g tank) and lfs arnt known for their excellence in fish care.*I really enjoy this site but beings I am asking to many ?'s about the same thing (im only doing it to gather more and more info, but the same people always reply no new ppl) Im going to quit posting for a while. Thanks and I will talk with you all soon.


Its not that your asking too many questions or the same thing multiple times that's annoying. All noobs ask alot of questions, dig up dead thrends, ask stupid things, do stupid things... but you keep asking the same thing in new topics. If you  want to ask the same thing to clarify keep it in the same thrend and initial topic and dont go creating more and more new topics. Ive already closed like 6 and i think two were already merged. There was only like 1-2 of your topics that you responded beyond the initial question. If you have a second question thats not related start a new topic, but if its a continuation keep it in the same topic.

If you need any clarifications feel free to pm me


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I just counted and you have 9 topics in 11 posts meaning you have responded 2x total in your 9 topics (assuming you didnt respond in another topic) Though you may be 10/11 if we include the 2 topics that i think were merged by ksls.

I honestly dont even know if you read the responces as you dont even give any responce to what is said and seem to just start a new thrend asking the same question like you havnt been just given info expecting to hear "ya a 55g tank will be great for pygos. I suggest starting with 100 then you will have the sweet shoal like hollywood portrays and that you want"


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

55 gallon is too small for 3 pygos. Get a sanchezi.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I say you follow my new 1 gallon rule and get 55 caribe for your 55 gallon tank


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Dude...you need to listen to these guys and not try and stuff so many reds in that 55. I had 15 reds in a 125 (6'x18"x21"), and they got so territorial, I ended up losing 5 of them. These guys are just trying to help you out. I know it would be cool to have a big shoal of Ps to show off to your friends, but you'll need a bigger tank to do that. With that said, start out with like 3 reds or 3 gold macs. Like TBP said, the macs are way cooler to keep than reds. My 6" gold mac is a crazy little f*ck, and probably is the coolest P I own.

good luck,
Blue


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

HAHA dude just put 20 red belly's in that 55 gallon. They only grow to fit the size of the aquarium anyway...

(if i had a dollar every time a owner from a pet store told me that s***)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If your wondering why im frustrated:



Dolphinswin said:


> I was told by a few that a 55 gal will hold 3 red bellys. Aquascape reccomends 15gal per adult fish. Im trying the overstocked route. Once i get my tank in a few weeks and cycle it i think i'd like 2 caribe and 1 red belly. What do you think? If you think its overstocking whatever. I have read that they need 15-20 gal per fish. plus they wont get to be 10 in for years. Thanks for all the help and I will probably post more asking about filtration and stuff. Thanks


Us: the 15-20g per fish rule is a joke. Generally you dont overstock tanks that are overstocked at one adult. Temporarily a 55 will work for juvies, but it will not work long term for multiple fish or they wont be as "happy" as if they had a tank with more turning space
New topic, wow just wow


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

What is a brandtii? is that referring to the rare piranha on aquascape? If its rare I probably cant afford.

Also is an irritan the rare fish on aquascape also? PLZ CLARIFY WHAT THIS LINGO WORDS MEAN. IF you could link me to a gold mac, spilo, irritans, and a brandtii that'd be great.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Respect for the moderators










The problem is well described by yourself Dolphinswim.
You asked 10 times the same question, got the same answers and you just keep on askling waiting till people suddenly say it's well possible.
Newsflash : they won't, unless it are sarcastic responses like above here.

I seriously suggest you not to start with piranhas at all, for obviously you don't have a clue what it means, what species they are and how they behave. That shouldn't be a problem though, I also started out completely wrong. But I listened to the comments and advises I got.
You obviously are nót intending to do anything at all with the comments, replies and advises you're given so I suggest you buy some nice goldfish and move on to a nice forum called "koko's goldfishworld".

Or if you insist in getting piranhas : buy a serra or nothing at all. Don't start shouting your petshop boy tells you it's possible, they just don't really know or care enough about piranhas.

Two other species I've seen two more species in aquaria, told they "would do well for a couple of years", try three of each in your 55:

View attachment 195097

View attachment 195098




Dolphinswin said:


> What is a brandtii? is that referring to the rare piranha on aquascape? If its rare I probably cant afford.
> 
> Also is an irritan the rare fish on aquascape also? PLZ CLARIFY WHAT THIS LINGO WORDS MEAN. IF you could link me to a gold mac, spilo, irritans, and a brandtii that'd be great.


Start doing some research by yourself. For this "lingo" look HERE.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> What is a brandtii? is that referring to the rare piranha on aquascape? If its rare I probably cant afford.
> 
> Also is an irritan the rare fish on aquascape also? PLZ CLARIFY WHAT THIS LINGO WORDS MEAN. IF you could link me to a gold mac, spilo, irritans, and a brandtii that'd be great.


Lmmfao! I think you should start with guppies in that 55gal IMO you aren't ready for piranha.its keepers like you that can't really afford the fish/equipment/food ect slack on upkeep, lose interest n dump your fish in the nearest pond/lake/ or river. If your really serious you will quit writing repeated threads n just read old ones.everything you need to know is here if you can't don't understand anything then ask. But that's my opinion.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said by combichrist read up on opefe as its probably the best p info around to get to know the species. You can find an opefe (oregan piranha and exotic fish exibit-i think) link on the right side of your screen under the aquascape banner.

You have a pm


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> What is a brandtii? is that referring to the rare piranha on aquascape? If its rare I probably cant afford.
> 
> Also is an irritan the rare fish on aquascape also? PLZ CLARIFY WHAT THIS LINGO WORDS MEAN. IF you could link me to a gold mac, spilo, irritans, and a brandtii that'd be great.


The fish recommended to you are in the Serrasalmus genus of piranhas. Serrasalmus brandtii, S. maculatus, S. spilopleura, S. irritans, etc... If money is an issue, then I recommend S. sanchezi, S. maculatus, or a small S. rhombeus as those species are usually more readily available and thus more affordable. All will do well in a 55g for quite some time (sanchezi for life) if bought as juveniles (a few inches or so). If you are worried about a fish not being active enough or aggressive enough, then piranhas in general are not the way to go. They are primarily ambush predators (or ambush opportunists if you will) and most take some time to feel comfortable with their owners.

That being said, I believe your best bet would be a Serrasalmus maculatus since you seem prejudice towards Serrasalmus sanchezi despite it being good to go in a 55g for life. Serrasalmus rhombeus would definitely need a larger tank in a few years or so...click on the names for more information. OPEFE is definitely a site you need to check out to learn about the various species of piranhas.

If you still want a shoal of cool fish in that size of tank, may I suggest Exodon paradoxus? They might be a better fit, but possibly hard to come by in the numbers you would want.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

maknwar said:


> What is a brandtii? is that referring to the rare piranha on aquascape? If its rare I probably cant afford.
> 
> Also is an irritan the rare fish on aquascape also? PLZ CLARIFY WHAT THIS LINGO WORDS MEAN. IF you could link me to a gold mac, spilo, irritans, and a brandtii that'd be great.


Start doing some research by yourself. For this "lingo" look HERE.
[/quote]








at the "species" suggested Combi you crazy f*cker!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

if you really want a piranha, try pygopristis denticulata in that size tank. you could toss a bunch (5-6+) in that size tank for quite a while and they will be really active. *if* they ever reached a full 8", which i doubt you'd have to downsize. plus, they eat anything and are easy to care for...i.e. they will even take flake, readily. they are not nearly as territorial as most piranhas in that size tank. hell, you can even toss some silver dollars in there with them as they look quite similar and will accept them as tank mates. not a very popular species, as they are somewhat docile in aquariums, but a very good looking, active p.

other than that, 4-5 gold macs/spilos might be a decent idea, but they will be really territorial in a tank that size and not much active.

any pygo is a bad idea, as many have said here.

exodons are another good option. you can have a bunch and they are really active as well.

i think a solo serra, as your first species, since you are not used to piranhas, is a bad idea and you will probably bore with it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i thought golds had to be kept alone?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Normally when I have nothing nice or good to say I do the right thing and just don't say anything, but you've come here and expect us to spoon feed you.

This is a quote from a mod on a airsoft forum I've been on for nearly 10 years,



> Forums are a repository for info, not spoon feeding your sorry ass.


You came here and asked a question, no problem, you had a lot of well respected members and mods give you honest answers (basically spoon fed you)and you did nothing but ignore their response and asked again probably hoping to hear us say what you want to hear "yea a 55g is plenty room for a shoal of piranhas".

I really believe your not informed enough and think it's cool to have a piranha so you can watch it rip apart what ever it is you put into that tank, maybe put a plastic bag filled with $1 bills at the bottom of the tank and dare your friends to reach in and grab the money.

Piranhas are not predators like they are in movies, they're more scavengers than anything, I think your just rushing to get them because you think it would be cool.

Your wrong, and I can tell because you obviously did NO research on your own witch proves you don't even give a crap or know anything about these types of fish.

I know I'm breaking a rule here, but this is the last time I'll ever reply to any of your threads unless you educate yourself and start making some mature choices.

f*ck off, Get a life, Grow up, and figure it out.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i agree with RedneckR0nin 100%. cluster one has given me so much advice and always respectful (i have asked some dumb questions myself). stick around take some advice and all will be good. also piranha are as people have said shy and skittish. in fact in the wild more of scavengers going for dead / dying animals than they are hunters. if it is an agressive fish your looking for try chiclids, they will chase anything else in the tank and you can get some fish with colors your frinds will think have to be salt water. you can also fit several in a 55g, just make sure colors dont match or you will be replacing fish left and right. if you do want a piranha and understand their not the monsters think they are, then some of the smaller solitary species people have been suggesting would be great.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good post Piranha Teach.

Alot of good posts all around.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> i thought golds had to be kept alone?


yes and no. They do best solo, but there are somewhat tolerant of others of their own species though nipping and fin bitting is expected. a group of these is more likly to go wrong then pygo. Like said too pygopristis denticulata is another cool option though they arnt entirly piranhas. I think exodon paradoxus though they arnt piranhas will probably give you more what you are looking for in terms of activity and agression if you can get over there smaller size. youtube some exodon feeding videos as shoals make for sweet feedings


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Again Cluster proves why he is the highest paid member on the staff!!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

In a way i'd like to say i own a piranha not a half piranha lol. I was reccomended gold spilo/mac, black rhom, brantii, irrig... Which ones are you all fans of? Also how hard would it be to get a ruby red spilo? How fast to rhoms normally grow assuming you get it at around 2in?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

All of those you listed are "real" pirananhas just different types.
I like them all and wish that I had money and tankspace to "properly care for them like you"

Also right now your ideas of pygos in a 55gal are all hypothetical, once you physically see them in the tank at 6in you will quickly realize how cramped and out of place they actually look.

I would also forget about macs(not like it sounds like you could afford them) unless you only do one. Leave that shoaling to the more expeirienced keepers.

The best fit for your tank for life and it will be living like a king and it acts like a rhom is...a...you guessed it..a...Sanchezi

Just curious but how old are you and have you figured out what you will be running for filtration yet?
That will cost you more than the fish to be done properly


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

im 16 and new to the hobby. again i would like a large singular fish in my tank or a few smaller fish. 6 in at max not to interesting for me. at 6 in i could get a 25 gal tank for a sanchezi. Now that ive said that what would you put in the tank besides the beloved sanchezis of yours lol?
/


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Go take a stroll through the pics n vids sections for ideas and what the fish all look like


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> im 16 and new to the hobby. again i would like a large singular fish in my tank or a few smaller fish. 6 in at max not to interesting for me. at 6 in i could get a 25 gal tank for a sanchezi. Now that ive said that what would you put in the tank besides the beloved sanchezis of yours lol?
> /


Actually you would need atleast a 30gal and thats not recomended but bare minimum.

I see your problem, you want us to tell you that you can keep large fish in a small tank because the small ones are not cool.

Do you even know what 6in is? best you get your school ruller and measure it out, probably will be three lengths of your manhood.

Sorry everyone but this kid is getting into p's for all the wrong reasons and I cant handle anymore of his sh*t


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

precisely why is said im not posting anymore. I SAID ONE THING AND THAT WAS THAT IM NOT INTERESTED IN A SANCHEZI. If you cant handle anymore then quit responding. AGAIN NO I DONT WANT YOU TO TELL ME THAT I CAN HAVE THIS FISH OR THIS FISH, JUST ABOUT 4 POSTS AGO A GUY SAID I COULD GET A BLACK RHOM IF I WANTED SINCE THEY HAVE A SLOW GROWTH RATE, HE ALSO SAID THAT I COULD GET A GOLD MAC. SO YOU ARE THE ONE THATS MAKE sh*t DEEP OUT OF THIS NOBODY ELSE. I LEARNED HOW TO RESPOND TO THE THREADS NO SO DO WORRY ABOUT THAT. IF YOU MUST KEEP ON BASHING ME PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM MY THREADS. Thanks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Slow down there little cheif, the point that you are not getting is that bigger than 6in is to big for a 55gal tank and you will see it when you have fish of that size in the tank.
But instead of taking our word for it you persist in the hopes that it should be fine or is not the case and you will go ahead and do it learning things the hard way.

And as I've told you before in pms reds are boring than seeras unless you have 10 plus of them so if you are serious and want the reds then I def say that you should start with 10 juvie reds and an ac110 with a korilia 4 powerhead

By the way if you got a 2 in rhom it would outgrow your tank in eight monsths


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

whatever. your the only one saying that by the way. it doesnt matter how many red juvies i start out with as you just said they wont live beacuse the tank is to small so...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So when will you be getting your new Sanchezi?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

never cuz 25 plus 50 shipping is a rip off for a fish thats not aggressive and is the size of a bluegill. If i dont change my mind late i will get those red bellys and i will post picture after picture on them just so i can prove you wrong. Year in and year out healthy red baby.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I realize that your a yuongin filled with piss and vineager but the first rule of keeping p's is patients which I;m sure others would agree. Slow down take a deep breath and figure out what fish you want, then you could maybe sell your 55g and get a 3ftx18 65gal or something with 3 ps


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I understand yes... but in multiple other posts i stated this 55 gal is the only tank i can get more than likely. and im thankful mom will even allow that.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> never cuz 25 plus 50 shipping is a rip off for a fish thats not aggressive and is the size of a bluegill. *If i dont change my mind late i will get those red bellys and i will post picture after picture on them just so i can prove you wrong.* Year in and year out healthy red baby.


I sware I didnt read this before my last post Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

No worries we will be hear waiting for that day and we cant wait till you come back with pics of beatup tatered p's probably full of ammo burn and glossy foggy eyes and water which I'm sure you'll start a new thread requesting our help for so you may want to retract that statment... to late I already quoted it LMMFAO


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

lmao hahahahah grow the f*ck up. Im gonna do it anyways i dont give a sh*t its a fish if your gonna be a dick ill be a dick to you basterd


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So how many will you be starting with and and what filtration will you be running?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO everyones sayn this fish that fish when the kid clearly isn't listening to any of it. Like I said earlier this kid isn't ready for piranha, or any pet for that matter. I feel bad for any fish you get cause its surely gonna die! N your whining bout this fish is too much n n this ones to much with shipping.what about the money you'll be throwing away on some fish you have NO idea how to even care for! Oh yeah mommas money.better sit down with momma n a calculator n due some adding. Tank, sand or gravel, water conditioners, simple test kit, filter, heater, n the the food bill too.believe it or not this hobby can get exspensive quick.also there's more to it that throwing a filter on a tank with a fish in it.better get a siphoner also as I can see your gonna feed it 20times a day to show your friends. There is some work involved to water changes, cleaning filters, cleaning gravel ect. Better master a cheap fish first like convicts or angels.I think everyones wasting way to much time telln this kid the same thing over n over just like his repeated threads, when he is clearly not listening or even cares what others think. Which brings me to why he's even asking for advice if he isn't going to listen to any of it.honestly I don't think he's even gonna get a fish.he be off the the next cool thing he sees next week. N having said that I won't be wasting any more of my time reading or replying to his threads that should have been locked, deleted or whatever.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> Hey, Im not posting anymore threads cause im sick of getting bitched at... I really enjoy this site but beings I am asking to many ?'s about the same thing (im only doing it to gather more and more info, but the same people always reply no new ppl)... Im going to quit posting for a while.


ahahahahahaha @ you... you joined 4 days ago and have only 20 posts. i don't know what you are expecting from this site, but you certainly have a bad attitude. my advice: GTFO!

/kthnxbye


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Within the past 3 months I made the _uninformed_ bad decision that you are claiming you are going to make. You will regret it, thats not a threat im just trying to help you out. Youll love your fish more than you think when you get them and you _will_ end up upgrading. What I would urge you to do however, is think more about the single fish. After making my bad, costly decision. I upgraded the RBP's. Then I got a very small Rhom to put in the 37g I had... Prior to getting him I did not at all like the idea of having a single fish at all either. After getting him I understood how badass it was to have a single rhom in a tank, they are friggin great. Please consider a single predator, you will not regret it. Think of it like your owning a piece of the jungle... A pack of wolves would be badass to own. But who in the hell wouldnt want to own a damn lion? Just think about a single, you wouldnt regret it if you got him and you would both be happier.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

I am not going to repeat myself again on what fish are appropriate for a 55G tank. You apparently are going to do what you are going to do. As you said "they are just fish". Well you see, they are NOT just fish to us. We take this hobby very seriously and want whats best for our piranhas so we can see them grow to their full potential and be healthy and active. With that said, not that I think you will listen.

What are you planning for filtration????? This is just as important as tank space. Have you put any thought into it?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

How the hell did I miss this thread... this is too funny

Dolphinswin you obviously can't be talked too. Everybody is giving you great advice and your basically telling them to STFU. You're the typical teenager that knows everything but doesn't know sh*t. I was like that too at your age so just take the advice from people who know what they are talking about

Tell your Mom to become a pfury member with the name DolphinswinMOM so we can talk to her... Maybe she can get you to listen


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread... this is too funny


The funnier thing is that I thought that too, but this topic was started yesterday.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> never cuz 25 plus 50 shipping is a rip off for a fish thats not aggressive and is the size of a bluegill. If i dont change my mind late i will get those red bellys and i will post picture after picture on them just so i can prove you wrong. Year in and year out healthy red baby.


75$ isn't all that much for piranhas. Year in year out heathy red bellies. Next year in next year out stunted red bellies minus one.

Seriously if you don't have the tank look into a 65g-75g thats 4ftx18" or even look for a used tank or buy used equipment


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Dolphinswin you obviously can't be talked too. Everybody is giving you great advice and your basically telling them to STFU. You're the typical teenager that knows everything but doesn't know sh*t. I was like that too at your age so just take the advice from people who know what they are talking about
> 
> Tell your Mom to become a pfury member with the name DolphinswinMOM so we can talk to her... Maybe she can get you to listen


As funny as it is it's probably the best idea in this thread.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey I have grown out Reds from less than an inch and they got to 8" in a year. I had 10 reds and 2 Cariba in a 180 and they are not much to watch until feeding time.

I have also grown out Rhoms and Comps from less than an inch and they can get to around 6" in a year. But they also can be boring to watch until feeding time.

As much as you may want to keep Piranhas I think you should really not. You don't listen to what we have to say and have been pissing people off. I think you should start off keeping Cichlids. You would more than likely be very happy with a green Terror, Red Devil or maybe even a Hybrid like a Flower Horn.

If you don't have the money to buy a larger tank maybe you should check you local Craigs List and see what people on there has for sale.

Also I am curious what state do you live in?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

View attachment 195102


No bullshit allowed


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

mommas money my ass. I make my own money, i have my own job, its not hard to keep fish since i have a red belly in a 15 gal tank. and its about 5 in. I will be donating back to the store when i get a bigger tank

ALSO BRUNER nobody is telling me the same thing over and over... everyone is saying different things, some say i can have a few red others say no. Some say i can have a rhom others say no. You dont know what your saying so please read the threads and reply accordingly. Its clear there are many different opininons on them if you'd take the time to read them before you go off on someone.

Ksls i didnt mean that there just fish. I was just so god damn frustrated with feefa world soccer that i said it. He keeps saying things that you and other already said i could do. He thinks he knows everything and is pretty much saying no to every fish you all said.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Kid I am so sick of your f*cking mouth and you think you just know everything. It not hard to take care of a fish that's cramed in a tiny tank. Why don't you just go live the rest of your life in your bath room and see how you like it. Your fish will just be prisoners with a death sentence. You will be just like many others that came to this site and started some sh*t and then never come back because you relized we all knew what we were all talking about and you just killed your fish and feel like a f*cking idiot.

Also I don't belive you have your own money or you wouldn't be in such a rush to waste it on some fish you will kill in a short amount of time.

Until you get rid of you f*cking know it all attitude and listen to what we are saying you can f*ck off.

I hope you get to read this before the mods delete it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I live in Minnesota. Also i want piraha no other fish. and again no its not for a viscious feeding. Again i dont have the tank or anything yet. the thing is its going to be on an upper floor and my mom doesnt want it to stress the flooring. 55 gal is probably max. Also someone said a 65 gal online at tank sizes it says its only 36" long so thats no good. I will be buying from craigslist. I havent decided on filtration. I have decided on fish. I am getting very confused because of all the mixed opininons. Im getting very pissed off thanks to feefa who thinks he know everything. He contridicts everything thats said on the internet and what people are saying on this forum.

TBP i have my own money I work at bunker beach water park blaine minnesota. I get paid 7.50 per hour. I work 6 hour shifts. I am no blowing any money its something i have been interested in. You dont know sh*t about me and you think your gonna tell me that I dont have my own money?!? If you so pissed than please stay away from my threads.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Enough trash talking if you people dont want to help then dont post. The ? is i thought gold macs have to be alone? the other ?s what kind of fish is best for me (as i have asked this ? many times) Again im not interested in a small 6 in sanchezi so just respect my decision and leave them out of it. Im sorry for being so rushy im trying to gather information of what species i can get. Im getting mixed opionons. Also, if you dont think i have read alot on each specie your f*cking wrong i have spent probably form 12 at night to 230 300 researching for the last week. Dont tell me i dont earn my own money. If you just gonna come back with a smart remark or more trash talking please refrain from posting. Again im sorry and if you dont want to help i understand.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Ksls i didnt mean that there just fish. I was just so god damn frustrated with feefa world soccer that i said it. He keeps saying things that you and other already said i could do. He thinks he knows everything and is pretty much saying no to every fish you all said.


That's called experience and knowledge mate. Two things you lack. But still you think you're in a position to say something like "I'll prove you wrong?"
Sorry mate, all you can prove wrong is your choice of fish, a choice you really shouldn't make.
I'll rephrase it short and easy : don't put any piranha species in your tank (whatever size), because you're too bloody ignorant and too cocksure to provide them a decent home.
Whatever species you would buy, you would wind up in just a couple of weeks getting rid of it because it's something completely different then you expected.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Well don't come on here saying that are hobby is so easy because you have a 6" RBP in a 15 gallon tank. A lot of us put a lot of money and time into are fish. If you would just stop and listen to what we say you could have a nice healthy fish in a moderatly priced set up. We love helping people who want to learn and take our advice and use it. If you want some real advice in the future you can PM me I have helped a lot of noobs on this forum that wanted to take this hobby seriously.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Again i said i messed up on the single red. Im donating it back to the store. Another thing i just asked you to please not trash talk any more yet you still did. I apoligized and was set to keep learning.

Im taking this seriously, i am listening to all your advide the only thing i asked was please dont tell me about sanchezi im not to interested. Thats the only thing. feefa says a rhom will outgrow my tank in 8 months, you said a few years!?! yea im really gonna learn from those 2 answers lmao.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Again im not interested in a small 6 in sanchezi so just respect my decision and leave them out of it.


Then also respect the opinion that most people seem to agree on : you shouldn't have ány piranha and stop asking the same question over and over again.
Do what you ant to, but stop asking for any advise if you don't listen to it anyway.

Don't blame everybody for bashing you, beleive me : they don't. They just have had enough of you f***king annoying smart ass attitude and just call you an idiot, because you act like one.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

the reason im being a smart ass is because all of you are. IM f*cking LISTENING. We will start this all over. Hi im chad and im getting a 55 gal fish tank off craigslist and am looking into the pirahna species. Do any of you have any suggestions on what to stock it with? I did some research on the sanchezi piranha and i'd like to stay way from that species. If you have any suggestions that would be great. Thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Look man, I'm normally a pretty patient guy and I like challenges. I learn from them also you know, for every challenge I get involved in, is an opportunity to develop myself.
So I'm gonna do some reading on how to deal with you in a productive way, and come back to you later alright ?

I need some advise I hope Glenn Beck can give me.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Obviously a lost cause here I feel sorry for your fish and any thing else you own you are a stubburn kid​


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

wow really... thats neccessary.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Guys keep it f*cking reasonable or I'm going to lose it. He's a noob and young but try to judge him on his merit from here on in or don't comment in this thread. You all made your point but this is getting redundant. So that being said try and keep it RESPECTFUL PLEASE!!

Thanks RnR

Again anything after my post is just going to be removed if it's over the top ignorant or solves nothing. Please don't waste my or your time!


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Also someone said a 65 gal online at tank sizes it says its only 36" long so thats no good.


65 gallon thats 3 feet long? its gotta have a lot more depth than 12" then, instantly making it a much better option. unless its like 4 feet tall, which its not. you would get a lot more support from the other hobbyists if you started talking about a wider tank. and knocked it off with the stupid defensive demeanor you have. youve been given the advise that your idea of 3 rbp in a 55 is not sound... accept it and stop with the outlandish stuff about having a healthy adult rbp in a leftover milk container with broken glass substrate and a bendy straw through the cap as filtration. 
if you can move a different kind of tank into your scope, you open up a lot of possibilities. im not saying you need a 110g tank, you just need something at least 18" deep, and preferrably 60 gallon minimum.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank You Criley for not feeding the flame and actually being helpful I appreciate it !


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

the only problem is its gonna be on our fourth story and would it take a toll on the floor joists?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> the only problem is its gonna be on our fourth story and would it take a toll on the floor joists?


If it can handle a 55 gallon, it can handle a 65 gallon. roughly 90-95 pounds different including water and substrate. Depends on how well the house was constructed... If you could give me an idea of the framework of the house I could give you a much better educated answer. (ie joists sizing, if not that which you probably cant what kind of flooring... carpet wooden, plywood even?) if you dont have anything for information on the structuring of your floorplan then it would be best to start thinking about what your stand will be. you will want solid placement to dispurse weight evenly amoungst the floor. if its impossible to find out which direction your joists are going so that you can try to put the tank the longway across as many of them as possible.... then your best bet would be to get the tank in a 'kiddy-corner' to get the best guess on dispursment of weight.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have several Rhoms right now and have had many over the years. A Rhom will be fine in a 55 for at least 2 years maybe more. If you do not plan on upgrading ever then I would say get a solo gold Mac. I have a solo Mac at over 6" in a 40 gallon 4 ft tank and he loves it. He is the most active piranha I have and is the most out going. You need to get a fish that does not get much over 8" for a 55.

You would be much better getting a 3 ft 60 gallon because it is 18" front to back vs 12" in a 55. It gives more room for your fish to turn around.

With you tank being up stairs you would be fine with anything around a 100 gallons. House are built to hold a lot more weight than a fish tank. Just think of all the people that had water beds in the second story of there house back years ago. Those held a couple hundred gallons of water and then you would have 2 people sleeping in the bed. That is like having a Buick parked in your room.

If you can save your cash and buy a 90 gallon and then you can get just about anything you want. A 90 only weighs about 350 lbs or so more than a 55.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

hey bro Im sorry about what I said earlier but trust me you won't have a problem I got a 180 gallon on my second floor in my office just so you get an

Idea you can probably even get 75 gallon tank or like said above even a 100 gallon


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

lol i know that its a carpeted room? would the joists be the same direction as my laundry room thats below it? i can see them in their.

Also, Im sorry for everything and i dont want to have to switch to piranha cove forum thing either so. Im buying used but i think it will be hard to come by a 65 gal tank.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

just be patient bro Iam sure you will find one


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If you live in a 4 story house I am sure it can handle a 90 gallon tank.

A few years ago I lived in a older single wide trailor and had my 180 set up in that piece of crap so I am sure a house will hold half the weight.

Have you talked to your mom about maybe setting up the tank down stairs or is that out of the question.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

that is a possiblity. Im pretty lucky i can more than likey get atleast a 55 gal. but i think i can get her by telling her a 60-65 gallon is shorter just a bit wider. Is a 60 gal the 36x18 one or is that a 65 gal?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Why dont you just get a couple dozen Exodons.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Im not all that interested in wimples, exodons, or any of the bottom section on aquascape. I think i might get a 60-65 gall


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Allright. From here I'll try to remain serious also.
First off, don't worry about the weight. Even if you have a wooden floor instead of concrete it could handle a 65 gallon without any problem.
Second, before looking for fish I think it's wise to check what the maximum size is you can get. I heard you about a 65 also, so maybe it can get bigger then a 55g.

Finally, if you have yuour mind set for a piranha, start reading something about them on OPEFE. 
The Pygocentrus species will not fit, so you'll have to look for either a Serrasalmus species, a Catoprion mento, a Pygopristis denticulata or a Pristobrycon species.
Keeping in mind you don't want a "half piranha", I suggest you look for a Serrasalmus.
S.rhombeus (black piranha) and S.manueli are two species that grow very large, so I would not take one of those. They grow slow, but need a bigger tank in no time.

But from all Serrasalmus species, S.maculatus is the easiest to get and probably the cheapest (I'm Dutch so I'm not sure how the USA market is, but since maculatus has been captive bred they are getting cheaper and more avilable).
So that might be a good start. Lots of people keep them together, though personally I'd suggest to start with just one and see how you like it.

Now I gave you as good and polite as possible a reply to your question, I hope your turn will be to actually start reading the links in here.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> that is a possiblity. Im pretty lucky i can more than likey get atleast a 55 gal. but i think i can get her by telling her a 60-65 gallon is shorter just a bit wider. Is a 60 gal the 36x18 one or is that a 65 gal?


if it is 17 inches tall its a 65 gallon and if it is 13 tall its a 60 I think


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

the tank sizes i was looking at were the 60 gal was 48in the 65 gallon with 36 inche long.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Lots of different dimensions available at different gallons. Just have to check them as you find tanks on craigs list. id recommend posting a WTB post on it instead of just hoping one pops up. check our forum as well for any possibilities.

floor joists are 'normally' opposite on different levels of houses to keep its integrity. carpet makes it even harder to tell... one way would be to get a hammer and lightly tap on the floor for a lenght until you dont hear a hollow sound, then look for the next spot with no hollow sound. that will let you know... its kinda like looking for studs in a wall just on the ground. And I dont think an electronic stud finder works through the plywood on the floor.

Im not by nature very patient myself, so i understand the predicament your in wanting to get now now now. instead try to focus some of that energy on researching filtration and what type of substrate you want to use. Heater can be changed easily depending on what size tank you end up getting. if you get a whole setup off craigs list with filter and all, then thats good... but from my experience buying a standalone filter off craigts list is hit or miss. someone might be selling you a leaking/broken one. remember you need a LOT of extra filtration for P's. If its in your budget Rena Filstar is my favorite cannister filter, and cheap at petsmart. exhaust energy looking for the tank you want. start thinking of the 55g as the same as you think of a sanchezi.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i gotta get some more money saved up so i can get started with this. the thing is i dont know much about flooring or fish tank dimensions. I know as of right now there arent any 60 or 65s on craigslist its either 55 ot 75 and i know my mom would like that to much. i was thinking sand substrate havevent really looked for the filter yet.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

On a budget... Pool sand is very cheap and the way to go. 20$ should buy all the pool sand you require. 
Im going to go out on a limb and say as long as your house isnt poorly designed any floor should handle a 65g tank. 
i know your already pushing the limits with a 65, so i wouldnt want to stress you to get the 75, but if its available and a good price.... ya know








I have a large school that i will be thinning soon in a 75, and they love love it. 
Just get all your ducks in a row is what im trying to say, so when your ready to do the move you dont lapse memory on something important and jeapordize the quality of life that your looking for for your fish.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

kk. I would buy a 75 in a hearbeat its not me its my mom. I would love a huge fish tank! Just fill up the basement and let the P's run lol.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

understood, just be as patient as possible, and occupy your time on positive things like research of what gear you want and how your going to upkeep everything... right down to what your going to feed them if your that bored. some people make their own gellatin things. try to stay occupied with positive stuff rather than focusing it on wanting it this second. the tank that you wont regret getting will come by. or if not by the youll have enough saved to get a new one if your handy at all you could make some blueprints for a stand to build and save a lot of money


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Well just tell your mom that the 75 is the 55 she won't know the difference.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Well just tell your mom that the 75 is the 55 she won't know the difference.


hahaha, i like that one


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yep there is^^^^^^ bro just tell her that

to tell you the truth comparing a 55 to 75 gallon there is'nt that much of a difference just by a couple inches


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Glad you guys liked that one. But it could really work. Lol


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

gotcha. we will see. i liked to feed my red belly bloodworms, crill, a few feeeders and stuff like that. I know he is in way to small of a tank so im giving him back. pretend i had 75 gallon what would you put in it? My pet store only has reds but i could trade him my 5 in red and get prolly 2 juvies. idk.

im going to go have lunch, then i gotta work. I like coming home and reading alot of information on your guys opinions gives me something to look forward to lol. maybe just maybe you could pretend the 75 gal or 65 or 55 but hopefully 65 or bigger is yours and what filters, heaters, etc you'd put in there. Beback late peace out


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If it were mine I would have the 75 with a 300w heater,2 Aqua clear 70 or 110 with tahitan moon sand. For the fish I would pick up a black Diamond Rhom and add some plants and about 20 or so little tetras.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Glad you guys liked that one. But it could really work. Lol


Hell yeah It'll work she won't know the difference and that would be a perfect set up


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Well just tell your mom that the 75 is the 55 she won't know the difference.


Awww Crap "TheBlackPrinha" you freaking stole my comment.







I've been waiting for 2 pages to reply with that answer.

Honestly most parents could be fooled with a 75g tank. Half the ppl I show my 125g to think that its a 200g tank. Most ppl have no clue what a 75g tank looks like.

75g tanks are easy to come by. Actually just last weekend I had a lady call me and said that she was giving away a 75g tank with stand and filters. I picked that baby up and I'm getting ready to throw a rhom in it. It would definitely help you out with getting a small shoal of reds if you got a 75g instead. The "footprint" of a tank is a very important property for piranhas. The wider the better most of the time.

It sucks just starting out trying to get the right Ps. Money is always tight, but look out because once you start you'll be hooked. I feel for you because we've all felt the same way, we all wanted a massive shoal of red bellies when we first started. But as you grow in the hobby you'll realize that a shoal just isn't that great if you don't have a massive tank. You'll eventually start wanting the more exotic Ps.

Piranhas are definitely a conversation starter and how cool would it be to have a Piranha that none of your friends have ever seen? Most ppl hear Piranha and immediately assume RB. I would lean towards a small rhom or an elong. I know you don't like the sound of Sanchezi but man don't knock it til you try it.







There are several vids on here of ppl having some crazy sanchezis.








Sacrifice

I don't think that I've ever seen a thread blast to 5 pages in just 2 days. This is crazy







.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

any other suggestions?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You can get any better than that.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

yo dolphin why dont u get a ruby red spilo. they're one of the nicest looking piranhas and they are active and outgoing. mine chases me all around the tank. u can prolly fit one for life in a 55


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

thats also a good suggestion Red Spilos are very nice


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> any other suggestions?


If you get a solo serra, go with one you like the looks of first and foremost. No matter what anyone on here says about their fish, the fish you get may or may not live up to your expectations regardless of species. Some are aggressive right away and mellow out later. Some are skittish at first and then come out of their shell months to years down the road. Some act one way in one tank and another in a different tank. Choosing a piranha species because of perceived attitude is a crapshoot at best.

If you can swing a 75g, then a small group of reds (probably 3 adult size) will work with proper filtration for life, but so will just about any solo serra save a rhom or manueli (even then, as long as you buy them at 6" or less, you're looking at 5-6 years easy in a 75g tank).


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

If your wanting a schoal and you get a 75, go for it. buy about 5 or maybe 6. they cant live in it for life, but youll get a good amount of time that you can keep that many in a 75 gallon. i wouldnt go with more than 4 personally in a 65 as long as your footprint has 18 in depth. 
I know your strapped on cash for things, but ideally i love my rena xp4 on my 75 gallon way overstocked rbp tank. I got a cheap HOB on it as well, when some cash comes in ill upgrade to an AC 110 just because i like how they look and they are great for backup bio media if your cann ever sh*t the bed. 
caribe ideally id get next time if i ever look towards another schoal, rbp's are so skiddish its not even funny.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Criley said:


> the only problem is its gonna be on our fourth story and would it take a toll on the floor joists?


If the joints can handle a 55 a 65 will be fine. Locate it on a load bearing wall for added security, One thing to consider is if this is an apartment some have a maximum allowed aquarium size of like 20g


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

So first problem is where to put the tank and where the joists are. They can be found easily in the room under yours, look for lights or vents in the ceiling because they are normally hung on the framing. Then take a measurement from that joist to wall that is common to both rooms, then go upstairs and recreate the measurement and there's your joist. Make sure your stand doesn't have feet because they cause pressure points on the floor, if you have a stand like joedizzle's 75gal (http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/187427-75-gallon-tank-journal-updated-49/) is evenly supported and as safe as possible as long as it's perpendicular to those joists you jut found. Also, make sure your stand is level both front to back and side to side. As for the tanks, try going to glasscages.com to get a better idea on what the different sizes are they have the dimensions for just about every tank volume you can think of. If your feeling bored one day, it might not be a bad idea to get a big piece of cardboard and measure out how big the tank is going to be and use that template to help you find a good location in your room.

As for fish, everyone else pretty much got you covered with what you should get. But from my experience, I have 3 reds in a 55gal and now I'm looking at getting a 75-90gal tank for when they get bigger...that's $300+ just for the tank not substrate, filtration, lighting,decor or the stand that I'm going to custom make. And on another random note, I'm going to put, you guessed it, a SANCHEZI in the 55 when it's empty!

Patients is something you need to learn, I don't wanna just harp on that cuz everyone has said it, but I was on this site reading threads for months before I joined and got some fish. If you rush things in this hobby you will kill your fish, and empty your wallet in 2 days. I hope you know that you have to cycle the tank and let it sit there empty for a while, not just throw some fish in there.

Good luck, and relax we will help you if we can. You need to remember that some of the people on this site are completely batsh*t crazy when it comes to keeping piranhas and they don't want anyone doing anything to mistreat them, it's nothing personal!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192420-new-pics-of-sanchezi/


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

get a ruby red spilo


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dude screw what these idiots say. do whatever you want. put 100 reds in a 55, as long as they fit who cares right?

better yet, get something bigger and cooler. like a dolphin. or a pitbull. they can probably fit in a 55 too. i think i saw it once.

or get a kindergartner, you can feed it gummy bears and when it makes a mess just do a 20% water change.

post feeding vids when you get it tho.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

are you trying to be smart cuz if you are we are past that section of this thread.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i read the first two pages. go with an elong if your serious about getting a piranha and your not gonna get a bigger tank than a 55. maybe after a while of keeping it youll want to give it a more comfortable home, but if not the 55 should be fine.

the majority of members here know what they are talking about. thats what brought you here, to gain knowledge and get advice. take it when its given.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> better yet, get something bigger and cooler. like a dolphin. or a pitbull. they can probably fit in a 55 too. i think i saw it once.
> 
> or get a kindergartner, you can feed it gummy bears and when it makes a mess just do a 20% water change.
> 
> post feeding vids when you get it tho.


 What about a midget?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> better yet, get something bigger and cooler. like a dolphin. or a pitbull. they can probably fit in a 55 too. i think i saw it once.
> 
> or get a kindergartner, you can feed it gummy bears and when it makes a mess just do a 20% water change.
> 
> post feeding vids when you get it tho.


 What about a midget?
[/quote]
ass is to fat for 55gal n he doesn't want to upgrade.he does like dolphins though!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Can we please quit with stupid lil midget comments and stuff and stick to the real stuff.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Can we please quit with stupid lil midget comments and stuff and stick to the real stuff.


Kid you can't say that even you haven't laughed at some of this


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

lol i know but this forum is on pace for a record! with lots of information. Anyone know growth rate of red spilos and max size?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man kid this is a pretty big site there's tons of info in here. And opefe also has tons of info. There's forums for identification of piranhas, water Quility forums, n many many others.spread out, explore, read, look, learn. Off you go lil fella whole site is yours!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

@ Bruner

Ok serious now... I agree with whoever told you to get a 75g and tell your mom its a 55g (the only difference is 6" in width) I doubt she'll notice

If you get a 75g - And you want to get a shoal of Pygos. I'd get about 10 1" Red Bellies (they're only $5 each) Since this is your 1st time with p's my advice is to start off cheap until you know what you're doing (you don't want to lose $30 Caribe) Out of the 10 1" Reds you'll lose some and within 9 months (when they'll be 5+ inches) I wouldn't have more than 6 reds in a 75g. Trade any extra reds in to your LFS

If you get a 55g - I'd go with a Ruby Red Spilo if you can afford it (I have one myself and its a great fish) if thats too expensive get a Mac (Gold Spilo) you can get them cheap when they're 1"-2" and they are a beautiful fish. Or you could go with an Elong they're very fast and very aggresive.

Pool filter sand is a good looking substrate and its cheap 6-7 bucks for a 25lb bag and at 1st just use fake plants (learn how to take care of your P's before taking care of plants)

The most important part of your setup will be filtration. This is were you should spend most of your money. If you want to go cheap the ac 110 that previous members recommended will work (get 2 if you go with pygos) IMO a canister filter is much better and is woth spending the extra $$$ (if you can find a tank on craigslist with one you'll save yourself some $$$) If not I've had success with Penn Plex Cascade filters they're pretty cheap for canister filters and work great. Check out Big Als online their prices are the best


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I can tell you from personal experiance a 55 is too small for pygos... I have (2) 5 1/2 inch reds in a 55 right now and I am ashamed of myself everyday for making them live in there.. There is just not enough room for them.. I have had them since they were a inch big and its only been about 6 months.. Now all that NEW sh*t i bought for my fish is worthless to them cause they need a NEW tank..

I have a 120 thats almost cycled for my 6 macs.. And i have two more 3 inch reds in a 40 long... Guess what I need to get rid of the two small ones and there tank plus buy another 120... If i would have found this site before i started buying sh*t i wouldnt be in the perdicumant (sp) I am in now.....

Only good thing is the 55 will be decent for the kids sanchezi he is buying.....

DO NOT PUT REDS IN A 55 its money thrown down the drain but hey its your money throw it where ever you want...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Honestly kid put whatever piranha you want in there! In opefe. It talks about a 28year old Caribe that is believed to have died from jumping from the tank. 11" long n 28 years old, started life in a 10gal n lived (your favorite part)most of its life in a 55gallon tank! So all these people that say read opefe n that 55 gal is too small, didn't read opefe themselves. I bet that fish lived of goldfish for at least 15years also. So do what you want. Its your $$$ to do with what you want.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Honestly kid put whatever piranha you want in there! In opefe. It talks about a 28year old Caribe that is believed to have died from jumping from the tank. 11" long n 28 years old, started life in a 10gal n lived (your favorite part)most of its life in a 55gallon tank! So all these people that say read opefe n that 55 gal is too small, didn't read opefe themselves. I bet that fish lived of goldfish for at least 15years also. So do what you want. Its your $$$ to do with what you want.


You are missing the point...several actually. The fish you are referring to was a rhombeus, not a caribe BTW, but nice job reading. A SOLO caribe could live for some time in a 55g...minimum size is 50g for a SOLO caribe which is also on OPEFE. He wants a pygo shoal and we recommneded a solo serra as they tend to be more logical solo tank species. Go ahead and try a caribe shoal with your own money in a 55g if you want and let us know how many make it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Honestly kid put whatever piranha you want in there! In opefe. It talks about a 28year old Caribe that is believed to have died from jumping from the tank. 11" long n 28 years old, started life in a 10gal n lived (your favorite part)most of its life in a 55gallon tank! So all these people that say read opefe n that 55 gal is too small, didn't read opefe themselves. I bet that fish lived of goldfish for at least 15years also. So do what you want. Its your $$$ to do with what you want.


You are missing the point...several actually. The fish you are referring to was a rhombeus, not a caribe BTW, but nice job reading. A SOLO caribe could live for some time in a 55g...minimum size is 50g for a SOLO caribe which is also on OPEFE. He wants a pygo shoal and we recommneded a solo serra as they tend to be more logical solo tank species. Go ahead and try a caribe shoal with your own money in a 55g if you want and let us know how many make it.
[/quote]
Whatever teach. All my fish are sitn in fat tanks no whimpy grade school tanks here! Oh n I am going to go with Caribe shoal but sorry my tank has a extra digit in it (535gal) see how I slid a 3 in the middle of my 55.55gals are for baby piranha n that's it. Lol. Oh n thanks for correcting my mistake like rhom in 55 is any better.think you missed the point teach its still a 11" 28year old fish in a 55gal.don't matter if its a pacu, a rbp or a rhom its still 11" in a 12" wide tank!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh n teach correct me if I'm wrong here to would ya. Wasn't it Jim smith that bred Caribe in a 55gal? So I guessn he had a small shoal that did all right, must of been pretty comfortable in that 55gal they spawned.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Oh n teach correct me if I'm wrong here to would ya. Wasn't it Jim smith that bred Caribe in a 55gal? So I guessn he had a small shoal that did all right, must of been pretty comfortable in that 55gal they spawned.


I have no idea...you'd have to ask Frank. The page on OPEFE suggests a minimum of a 55g for a breeding pair set up properly, but makes no claim that that is how Jim did it. Trying reading for comprehension for a change instead of picking and choosing random pieces to make up your own half truths. You are a posting contradiction my friend...make a point and stick to it. No one said you couldn't keep a rhom in a 55g for life, they just said it isn't best for the fish and 11" for a fish that old proves the point. Rhoms have a hard enough time reaching large sizes in tanks twice as large. Knock your self out though piecing together other random instances of fish being kept in too small of tanks that survived or bred...tank size is only one piece of the puzzle, but one of the most important and easiest to control when keeping healthy fish. Using the minimum size tank or less leaves much less room for error and the same can be said for filtration which is the next order of business Dolphinswin needs to address. Let's focus on helping him make the best choice that will give the best chance for success as opposed to the longshot choice that has a very low chance of success.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Oh n teach correct me if I'm wrong here to would ya. Wasn't it Jim smith that bred Caribe in a 55gal? So I guessn he had a small shoal that did all right, must of been pretty comfortable in that 55gal they spawned.


I have no idea...you'd have to ask Frank. The page on OPEFE suggests a minimum of a 55g for a breeding pair set up properly, but makes no claim that that is how Jim did it. Trying reading for comprehension for a change instead of picking and choosing random pieces to make up your own half truths. You are a posting contradiction my friend...make a point and stick to it. No one said you couldn't keep a rhom in a 55g for life, they just said it isn't best for the fish and 11" for a fish that old proves the point. Rhoms have a hard enough time reaching large sizes in tanks twice as large. Knock your self out though piecing together other random instances of fish being kept in too small of tanks that survived or bred...tank size is only one piece of the puzzle, but one of the most important and easiest to control when keeping healthy fish. Using the minimum size tank or less leaves much less room for error and the same can be said for filtration which is the next order of business Dolphinswin needs to address. Let's focus on helping him make the best choice that will give the best chance for success as opposed to the longshot choice that has a very low chance of success.
[/quote]
Piece together my half truth. Whatever. Jim smith himself told how he did it. I said from get go this kid don't have the funds to properly house or care for piranha n its keepers like him that cram to big of fish in to small of a tank n lose interest n slack on upkeep n will probably dump said fish in a lake or river. So you can take what I said however you wanna Idk. All my fish are healthy n in big ol tanks. I personally think 6 rbp in a 135gal is pushing it. So don't try preaching to me bout too big of a fish in a 55gal. ALL of my fish (except babies)are in nothing smaller than 135gal.I don't agree with anything about the rhom in 55gal for 15+years or the caribes in the 55gal n actually think its down right WRONG!so don't try to make it sound like I agree with any off this sh*t! Kid needs silver dollars or guppies maybe convicts.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I personally think that fed a proper diet a sanchezi is gorgeous piranha. With its relatively small size and excellent pricing, I think its a perfect piranha for someone just getting started into serious piranha keeping.

A 75 gallon is an awesome tank. But 55's are a dime a dozen and if its stocked with the right fish another great option for some just getting started on a budget. 
Like it's probably been stated numberous times here though, its limitation is its 12" width. And thats outter measurements. Inside its probably closer to 11.25" at which you should be looking at a specimen that attains an adult length (if the fish is going to be perminately housed there) of no more then 7.5" - 8".

In my opinion, your statements on a single fish being "boring" is just plain wrong. Might take that single fish time to realize it, but it becomes "his tank". I love watching my rhom swim back and forth patroling his territory.

With money being a big problem here, I recomend a 55 gallon stocked with a sanchezi. I think if you saw some pictures of some wicked red colored sanchezi's you'd probably change your opinion. 
Then I'd recomend a Maculatus, but I personally don't care for the round shaping, almost disk-like profile of the more commonly sold varient. 
After that would be an Elongotus varient or Rhombeus varient with plans on upgrading their tank in a few years.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks for the help. If i'd get stuck with a 55 id prolly get a gold mac, black rhom with upgrading way later, or a ruby red spilo if i could find one for the right price. But im still planning on calling it a 55 gal but it will really be a 75gal. My mom will never know, that is unless she measures it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

does stress zyme make cycling a tank only a day or 2 or what does it do?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Most of that bacteria in a bottle crap is truly crap. There use to be a product called bio-spira that actually worked, but then it got sold and changed into tetra safestart. It's completely different than the old bio-spira since it doesn't have to be refrigerated, so its probably garbage now too.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

its really a hit in miss with that stuff, the best way to properly cycle a tank is with patience and everything should be stable. with the stuff that claims it will cycle your tank and is ready for fish in a couple days is true but its not a healthy cycle from what i heard. its best to start with a couple of strong fish like danios and increase the number slowly as you bb gets more developed. good luck man and its all good youre young people here will take you seriously as long as you do the same.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I would offer another idea....Find a friend who has a tank up and running and see if you can have some of there old filter media and or some of there tank water and gravel. I have seen it offered on craigslist all the time and sometimes when people are selling tanks they are still up and running when you go to look at them. Good luck


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

spec-v said:


> I would offer another idea....Find a friend who has a tank up and running and see if you can have some of there old filter media and or some of there tank water and gravel. I have seen it offered on craigslist all the time and sometimes when people are selling tanks they are still up and running when you go to look at them. Good luck


I agree about the filter media n decor having BB on em, but what good is taking their water?I always heard BB isn't in the water but on your gravel,tank sides, filter media, plants ect.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I would offer another idea....Find a friend who has a tank up and running and see if you can have some of there old filter media and or some of there tank water and gravel. I have seen it offered on craigslist all the time and sometimes when people are selling tanks they are still up and running when you go to look at them. Good luck


I agree about the filter media n decor having BB on em, but what good is taking their water?I always heard BB isn't in the water but on your gravel,tank sides, filter media, plants ect.
[/quote]
From what i know its in the water, but nothing signifigant like in filter media. Taking the media will be enough just make sure you have dechlorinated the water so you dont kill the bacteria when you add it


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I believe Dolphinswin has received his answers and now ppl are just itching to tear each other apart.

If you guys haven't realized there is not an exact Right/Wrong to keeping this Ps. Yes there are some highly respected opinions out there. But in reality the fish can "survive" in some pretty poor conditions. Now to give the Ps a "better" life you should really look into a larger tank, but that's not always possible.

As someone mentioned earlier one of the biggest things that we really haven't talked about to much is the filtration on this tank. Dolphinswin this is where you should focus your $$$. Make sure to get at least twice as much as you would normally think. Try to get something that is rated for a tank twice the size of whatever you get.

This thread just has a bad vibe to it with all the arguing that's been going on. Comon P-fury nation we're better then this. I do enjoy seeing the respect level of Dolphinswin change throughtout the thread. Thanks Dolphinswin, if you notice the level that you were receiving back has also changed. I also believe that the MODS have done a great job with this new member. We just need to move on and release this thread.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

7 pages lol! 4 arguing and me being a idiot. I hope every one has forgiven me and i will devote more time into research thanks.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that you've set some kind of record Dolphinswin, but what do you expect when you start swinging a stick at a beehive? What's scary is that you have 40 something post now and about 90% of them are from this one thread. I sure hope in the future we can tone things down a bit, LOL.









I'm sure that you're not the only one that learned something from this thread.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> 7 pages lol! 4 arguing and me being a idiot. I hope every one has forgiven me and i will devote more time into research thanks.


The only difference between you and me when I started here is that I had done some research and then got piranha. I knew next to f*ck all and what I did know was bullshit told to me by someone I thought knew quite a bit about this hobby. I found out very quickly that he knew very little and amazingly a small amount for the time and scale of his collection. I surpassed his knowledge(whether he would agree to that or not) very quickly and for the most part because of all the guys here. Least you never killed a P by taking it out of the tank to clean it. Least you never had a melt down when you seen planeria and start pm'ing every member you can find for a night. Everyone here whether they admit it or not has done something stupid and wishes they never. That is a fact. Rough starts to this community have also happened for after a bit everyone forgets and moves on. We won't judge you by your start if you don't judge us by ours in regards to you. You have to realize that most if not all of the members that replied to you are very passionate about their fish. They want nothing more than to see this species be treated fairly and with respect. What they have seemed to forget for a moment is that most of our community is exactly what you are in the beginning. Uninformed, stubborn in desire, and for the most part a thick headed male that wants what they want and no one is telling them different. If you can accept that as the truth you will be on your way to being a true hobbyist and a valued part of this forum. 
RnR


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> 7 pages lol! 4 arguing and me being a idiot. I hope every one has forgiven me and i will devote more time into research thanks.


The only difference between you and me when I started here is that I had done some research and then got piranha. I knew next to f*ck all and what I did know was bullshit told to me by someone I thought knew quite a bit about this hobby. I found out very quickly that he knew very little and amazingly a small amount for the time and scale of his collection. I surpassed his knowledge(whether he would agree to that or not) very quickly and for the most part because of all the guys here. Least you never killed a P by taking it out of the tank to clean it. Least you never had a melt down when you seen planeria and start pm'ing every member you can find for a night. Everyone here whether they admit it or not has done something stupid and wishes they never. That is a fact. Rough starts to this community have also happened for after a bit everyone forgets and moves on. We won't judge you by your start if you don't judge us by ours in regards to you. You have to realize that most if not all of the members that replied to you are very passionate about their fish. They want nothing more than to see this species be treated fairly and with respect. What they have seemed to forget for a moment is that most of our community is exactly what you are in the beginning. Uninformed, stubborn in desire, and for the most part a thick headed male that wants what they want and no one is telling them different. If you can accept that as the truth you will be on your way to being a true hobbyist and a valued part of this forum. 
RnR
[/quote]

Anybody up for a stupidist thing you've done thrend?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sure man I have a bunch of stupid sh*t I have done on here that could go there!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Least you never killed a P by taking it out of the tank to clean it.


Do you mean you removed the p to clean the tank or the p had ich or something and you took it ot of the tank to clean the actual fish (this is what i though you initially said and i was thinking wow, but reading it again i hope you removed the fish to clean the tank and not the fish lol)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

YEah I removed all my fish to clean the tank and one died. I may have been stupid but not that stupid!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

scrub them fish clean.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the REASON said:


> scrub them fish clean.


 Hey, i pictured rnr cleaning a red with a toothbrush or something. You never know....


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Sure man I have a bunch of stupid sh*t I have done on here that could go there!!


Or is this the stupidist thing you've ever done

Dolphinswin I give you the man, the myth, the legend... RnR


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

L O L ! ! !


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you trying to scare him away??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

PHUCK I knew it somehow I just knew it!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That knitted c*ck sock shot cracks me up every time!


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been away out of town surfing for 2 days, great to see everything calmed down and finally got on track in this thread.

I'd like to point out, it might be a little bit of work but would be worth it if you don't mind doing it.

These are standered tank measurements

LxWxH

50 Gallon 36 7/8 x 19 x 19 5/8 
55 Gallon 48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 21 
65 Gallon 36 7/8 x 19 x 24 5/8
70 Gallon 48 7/8 x 19 x 21 5/8

With this being said, a 65g tank would look just like a 50g tank but it'd be a little bit taller.

If you have it in you, and trust me it's not hard but it takes some time to do.

Take the 65g tank, 
lay it on its side, 
remove the side panel, 
get it cut so it's only 19inch wide,
apply it to where the top of the tank used to be.

This would give you a 65g that's 36 7/8" Long x 24 5/8 Wide x 19" High, and that extra half a foot(6") is huge, and if you can get a 48" tank rather than a 36" I'd recommend getting a 90g and do the same thing (like I did for my puffer fish I'll soon have). Just make sure you put a brace in the middle on the top to help prevent the tank from bowing.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Sure man I have a bunch of stupid sh*t I have done on here that could go there!!


Or is this the stupidist thing you've ever done

Dolphinswin I give you the man, the myth, the legend... RnR

View attachment 195118

[/quote]

thanks for that!!! that might be the hardest iv'e laughed in a long time!!!

on a serious note.... dolphin, way to come around, as well as the rest of us. props to the mods for making this a serious thread.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bye...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Bye...


Tl/dr, I take it? That drama was resolved about 4 or 5 pages ago.


----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Sure man I have a bunch of stupid sh*t I have done on here that could go there!!


Or is this the stupidist thing you've ever done

Dolphinswin I give you the man, the myth, the legend... RnR

View attachment 195118

[/quote]

Whoa... that is TOO F*CKING FUNNY!!!









Edit: oh yeah... Sorry, RnR







this is just too funny!
Man I wish I could knit Matt a get-up like that!


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

Godzilla


----------

